# Suggestions for a newbie



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

Go to shows in your area, watch Goldens, introduce yourself to owners, join GRCA (grca.org), join a local GR club, you can find local clubs here - https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-clubs-map/


----------

